# Funktionsreferenz und Anleitungsbuch zu Wago e!cockpit gesucht



## Doc Alex (7 Januar 2017)

Moin,

ich habe mir ein Wago Starterkit mit einem PFC100 und einer Lizenz e!cockpit angeschafft. Das System arbeitet mit Codesys 3. 

Mein finales Ziel ist es eine Haus/Heizungssteuerung damit aufzubauen. 

In Betrieb genommen habe ich es, Netzwerktechnisch ist auch alles ok. Das mitgelieferte Beispiel läuft.

Nun möchte ich eigenen code entwickeln. 

Leider finde ich nicht (wie sonst bei Programmierprachen üblich) eine Funktionsreferenz, in der alle Funktionen aufgelistet sind. Zuweisungen, Variablentypen der I/PO Karten fehlen mir auch. 

Wo kann ich eine solche Referenz finden?

Wo finde ich ein geeignetes Buch, um mir den strukturierten Text beizubringen? 

Ich habe mir das hier besorgt:  https://www.di-verlag.de/de/Modulares-Engineering-und-Wiederverwendung-mit-CoDeSys-V31

Das ist ein gutes Buch um objektorientierung zu verstehen, aber nichts um die Sprache zu lernen.

Wer kann helfen?

Viele Grüße

Alexander


----------



## mario1 (9 Januar 2017)

Moin,

wenn du etwas allgemeines zu CoDeSys V3 suchst :http://download.lenze.com/TD/PLC Designer__PLC Designer (R3-1)__v4-1__DE.pdf 
Ich kann auch nicht verstehen warum es so schwierig ist Informationen zu CoDeSys zu bekommen da wir man beim Siemens richtig verwöhnt.

mfG
Mario


----------



## Knaller (9 Januar 2017)

Moin
Es gibt jede Menge Bücher zu Codesys. 
In YouTube gibt jede Menge Videos zu Codesys Suche nach Kurt Braun. Von Wago
Da wird auch erklärt wie die Online Hilfe Funktioniert.  
Welche der verschiedenen Programmierungen willst du verwenden ? 
FUP, KOP, ST oder gemischt ?
Gruß Herbert


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## dingo (9 Januar 2017)

Wird doch Alles was man braucht, mit installiert:



Auch die gesuchte Funktionsreferenz (Online Hilfe) kann man einfach durch drücken der <F1> - Taste schnell finden:


----------



## dingo (9 Januar 2017)

Hier findest Du Fachbücher z.B. über ST:
https://de.codesys.com/support-training/selbsthilfe/codesys-fachliteratur.html

Und auch hier einige Grundlagen als PDF:
http://www.ipsta.de/seiten_html/wissenswertes_frei.html

MfG OWL


----------



## weißnix_ (9 Januar 2017)

Die Funktionsreferenzen zu den optional einzubindenden Bibliotheken findest Du üblicherweise im Supportbereich des jeweiligen Bibliotheksanbieters.
Beispiel: http://www.oscat.de/images/OSCATBasic/oscat_basic333_de.pdf
Wobei ich speziell OSCAT- Bibs gegenüber mißtrauisch bin, da ersten keine Weiterentwicklung stattfindet und zweitens einige (wenige) Funktionen buggy sind*.
*
Wie ist eigentlich der Stand bei Deinem Heizungsregelungsprojekt?


----------



## Doc Alex (10 Januar 2017)

dingo schrieb:


> Wird doch Alles was man braucht, mit installiert:
> Anhang anzeigen 35403
> 
> 
> ...



Super - das war genau das was ich gesucht hatte. Danke!

Was die Bücher angeht:

Die Site bei CodeSys hatte ich auch schon gefunden. Dort stehen viele Bücher für Codesys 2, aber keines für Codesys 3!  Leider gibt es garkeins für Wago.

Hat noch jemand Tipps?

Viele Grüße

Alexander


----------



## Doc Alex (10 Januar 2017)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Wie ist eigentlich der Stand bei Deinem Heizungsregelungsprojekt?



Das ist gerade der Anfang hier. Ich hab mir ein Wago Startset mit PFC100 und E!cockpit besorgt und jede Menge gebrauchte Klemmen.

Nun habe ich als erstes Projekt ein Thermometer mit Webvisu gebaut und nun kommt die Regelung mit PID. Dann das gleiche über das Netz an anderen Stellen. So willl ich mich langsam vortasten und Erfahrung sammeln. Der Rest kommt dann im neuen Haus.

Viele Güße

Alexander


----------

